# How do I get rid of fruit flies?



## ShrinkMD (Feb 1, 2007)

I had an infestation of fruit flies under the hood. I managed to kill them all, but I found little worms wiggling in my filter cartridge. I changed the cartridge, cleaned the entire tank, but I still keep seeing little whitish spots on the cartridge, and then a little tiny worm crawling on it. I haven't seen any more flies, and I sealed off the top of the tank, so there is nothing getting in. I also haven't seen flies in the house anymore.

So, can the worm eggs be in the water? I have changed cartridges twice now, and still the worms return, so they must be in the water?

It is a freshwater tank with mollies, so I could possibly raise the salt content. Would that kill fruit fly eggs?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i dont think those eggs can live underwater.are there any places you couldnt clean that might be keeping the eggs hidden?


----------

